
Victoria Police filmed handcuffing woman over anti-lockdown Facebook post - just-juan-post
https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/health-wellbeing/victoria-police-filmed-handcuffing-pregnant-woman-over-anti-lockdown-facebook-post-c-1286738.html
======
just-juan-post
> “As a result, a 28-year old female has been charged with the offence of
> incitement and has been bailed to appear at the Ballarat Magistrates Court
> on 25 January 2021.

> “Those still thinking of attending the protest in Ballarat on Saturday can
> expect a swift and firm response from police.”

I would suggest to the good people of Australia (and New Zealand) that they
hang sheets out their windows or create posters and yard signs to let the
government know their stance on the topic.

How much longer should this go on?

